# 461 Visa and Medicare?



## hellon29 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

Is there anyone out there on a 461 NZ Family Relationship visa that can give me some advice on what I am entitled to medicare wise?

Having read through most of the posts, it seems as though there are mixed opinions and experiences with regards to what the regulations are.

My husband works in Australia and I would be entitled to be added to his private healthcare insurance if I obtain a medicare card?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, as I feel like I'm going round in circles trying to find a solution to this. 

Many thanks

Helen


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Helen,
Did you find out about this? I'm in the same boat with my wife who is likely to get a 461 visa soon.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

A 461 visa is classed as a temporary visa and as such, 461 visa holders are not eligible for Medicare.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

The only time a 461 holder may get Medicare is if they have a reciprocal agreement with their home country (e.g. UK), otherwise they are not eligible.


----------

